# Brother vs Brother at MFC 37



## math2tor

> MFC 37: TRUE GRIT
> Date: May 10, 2013
> Location: Edmonton, Alberta, Canada
> Venue: Shaw Conference Centre
> Broadcast: AXS TV
> Chris Barnett vs. Smealinho Rama - for vacant heavyweight title
> Ryan Benoit vs. Anthony Birchak
> Sam Alvey vs. Chase Degenhardt
> Luke Harris vs. Jason Zentgraf
> Mukai Maromo vs. Kurt Southern
> Chris Treadwell vs. Mike Treadwell










brothers fight at maximum fighting championship 37. Don't mistake these two for the Lauzons, though.

http://topmmanews.com/2013/03/12/its-brother-vs-brother-at-mfc-37/


----------



## kantowrestler

Well this should be interesting.


----------



## HexRei

I don't think anyone will be mistaking those guys for the Lauzon brothers


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, they're much heavier.


----------



## Life B Ez

Required Warrior reference. Tom hardy, bane, broken shoulder, military desertion.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HexRei

Now we just need Nick Nolte ranting lines from Moby Dick


----------



## pipe

Have these pair had a fight before? As in are their records 0-0-0??


----------



## HexRei

pipe said:


> Have these pair had a fight before? As in are their records 0-0-0??


That would appear to be the case. 

http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Mike-Treadwell-128501


----------



## deadmanshand

Life B Ez said:


> Required Warrior reference. Tom hardy, bane, broken shoulder, military desertion.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I really love that movie.


----------



## kantowrestler

Not realistic but a good movie just the same.


----------



## Roflcopter

"What the heck is this freakshow shit? This gives MMA a bad name!"

- Nobuhiko Takada


----------



## kantowrestler

Hey there was a time that the Shamrock brothers may have gone at it. So overall I think there could have been worse freak shows.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

The Shamrocks were legit fighters. These two look like they're fresh off the couch, lol.


----------



## Life B Ez

kantowrestler said:


> Hey there was a time that the Shamrock brothers may have gone at it. So overall I think there could have been worse freak shows.


Wish that fight had happened....Frank would have beat his ass.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, because Frank even though he was smaller was still a legit fighter compared to washed up Ken. Either way it probably won't happen now because Frank's definitely retired and Ken is somewhat retired.


----------



## joshua7789

kantowrestler said:


> Hey there was a time that the Shamrock brothers may have gone at it. So overall I think there could have been worse freak shows.


Are they actually brothers? I thought they were both adopted or some shit.


Yup, just checked it. They are not real brothers.


----------



## Life B Ez

joshua7789 said:


> Are they actually brothers? I thought they were both adopted or some shit.
> 
> 
> Yup, just checked it. They are not real brothers.


They grew up together at Bob Shamrock's home for boys.


----------



## kantowrestler

They are considered brother's because they both adopted the name Shamrock. Yes they were both adopted but they were considered brothers. Remember brothers aren't always biological.


----------



## joshua7789

kantowrestler said:


> They are considered brother's because they both adopted the name Shamrock. Yes they were both adopted but they were considered brothers. Remember brothers aren't always biological.


Ken wasnt in that home until he was 14, Frank wasnt there until he was at least 12. They arent brothers like these guys that are going to fight or like guys who actually grew up together.

Ken is also 9 years older. They arent brothers.


----------



## kantowrestler

They are referred as brothers and they both consider Bob Shamrock their father. Even though they don't get along that makes them adopted brothers. Clearly you don't understand that kind of brother.


----------

